# Who should the Nuggets draft



## nbanoitall

Personally, I think Eric Gordon would turn into a very good shooting guard for the Nuggets. I'd like to Nuggets to trade for one or two more 1st round picks and hopefully one 2nd rounder as well.
I'd like the Nuggets to use a later first round or early 2nd round pick to focus on two bigs. Nathan Jawai and Alexis Ajinca. Yes there is some risk in taking them, but those are the guys I see going low and turning out really well.
I still like OJ Mayo.. I think he should go number 3 overall, but if he should fall I'm not sure if the Nuggets should trade up for him. If he ends up playing shooting guard for denver I think it could work out. But I don't think him at point guard with Melo will work.
I'm still a Richard Roby fan as well by the way.


----------



## darth-horax

Karl doesnt' play rookies, so any pick won't get any burn for 13 years anyway.

That beign said, I'd like to see them get Roy Hibbert or a big man to clog the middle. Trade Camby for a known shooter/backcourt player. I'd love to see Roby or Love come to town, too.


----------



## nbanoitall

roy hibbert should be on the board at twenty, but id rather take a risk on someone like ajinca.
speaking of playing rookies, Karl might not be around to not play them


----------



## aboveallodds24

darth-horax said:


> That beign said, I'd like to see them get Roy Hibbert or a big man to clog the middle. Trade Camby for a known shooter/backcourt player. I'd love to see Roby or Love come to town, too.



Have you EVER seen Hibbert run? Its awful. He simply cant. He is a huge man with decent skills and not a whole helluva lot of athletic ability. Denver would need to abandon their entire philosophy. I cannot see them adjusting their philosophy for a fat and out of shape rookie...

Hate the idea...


I LOVE THE IDEA of snagging Roby in the second round if we're able to make it work!



nbanoitall said:


> I still like OJ Mayo.. I think he should go number 3 overall, but if he should fall I'm not sure if the Nuggets should trade up for him. If he ends up playing shooting guard for denver I think it could work out. But I don't think him at point guard with Melo will work.
> I'm still a Richard Roby fan as well by the way.



Hate the idea of bringing a shoot first pg to this team... there are not enough shots for melo, Iverson, and JR. We need a distributing pg... desperately. we need someone to get them the ball


but once again i love the idea of getting Roby


----------



## nbanoitall

i see both AI and Camby gone next year.
if i was drafting Mayo, it would be at the 2. Flynn is my ideal PG but i dont think he will come out this year.


----------



## Ruff Draft

If Camby is gone, and they adapt a new playstyle. Hibbert & Nene is a sweet frontcourt.


----------



## pac4eva5

i like jawai late. supposedly hes the shaq of australia. however that league is absolute garbage...

hell no to gordon. and i like mayo, but not on this current team. he reminds me too much of arenas.

i like JR too much. he needs to be re-signed long term. he needs to start. he needs to play 35 minutes a night.


----------



## Vermillion

Russell Westbrook? Assuming we don't let go of anyone important he could be excellent in the backcourt with Iverson. He could handle some point guard duties, and play defense on the toughest perimeter matchup. The only problem is his shooting, but it can be developed in time.

Second round pick should be Richard Roby, no question about it.


----------



## darth-horax

I think Hibbert could help in their half-court sets. That's always been a problem with Camby's roaming out near the three point line and getting out of position to help on the O boards. 

We can still run effectively (the big man is supposed to trail on teh fast break anyway), and if we got our fast break gonig the way it should, he shouldn't have to make it down EXCEPT when we need to go into a half-court set.

Mutombo worked well in Denver, and he was slower, too. He stayed back until the lanes opened up and got a lot of follow up dunks by trailing effectively.


----------



## pac4eva5

im praying our FO makes a deal to land in the top 8-11. dj augustin would be such a perfect fit along with JR, melo, and nene.

at 20 id LOOOOOVE rush or jason thompson


----------



## The Answ3r 3

definitely hibbert and maybe trade other people on the team like camby, even though i love him, or maybe another person


----------



## pac4eva5

i like hibbert and i think he will be etter than people think. however, there are much better options at 20, especially for us. thompson, rush, speights, mcgee, chalmers, and bill walker are all better options.

and **** roby. ok, i get it, he went to cu. i dont care. hes not chauncey. we dont even have a 2nd round pick anyway........


----------



## darth-horax

I like the idea of Bill Walker. He's way underrated.


----------



## nbanoitall

darth-horax said:


> I like the idea of Bill Walker. He's way underrated.


change your vote from chalmers to batum and ill join your fan club :biggrin::azdaja:


----------



## pac4eva5

im still sold on moving into the top 10 and grabbing augustin who is perfect for us.

we could also move up a few spots and grab speights who would also be perfect for us in the future, ESPECIALLY next to nene and melo. hes already built as an nba PF. he shoots lights out and can even take it to the nba 3. his only real negative is he is "unmotivated" whatever that means. the guy showed up to the workouts in perfect condition. hes only 19. get him.

something that seems most realistic would be to trade down a few spots and add an early second or late first. then we could draft chalmers and then somebody like walker, thompson, ajinca, kaun, or whoever...

if we stay at 20, then i want one of the KU guys. either one would be a nice fit.


----------



## nbanoitall

we do need a point guard for sure. if I'm drafting i'd rather wait until next year for flynn. i think marcus williams would be worth a decent shot via trade. augustin is a rookie and i'm sure we shouldnt expect Karl to play any rookie year one, but I think the draft just lacks true PGs so guys like Augustin's stock gets raised up to being like a 10 ten pick. if you want to draft a pg wait til next year.
the nuggets could go the vet route and take a chance on a distributor... Tinsley. pacers fans want him gone. one poster suggested atkins and hunter for him. tinsley has had trouble with injuries, mothers slow death, and some night club run ins. but stephen jackson did well with a change of scenery... Tinsley needs one
Tinsley would be at his best as a distributor with a fast break team. if he can average 8 plus assists with the pacers (did it as a rookie and last year). imagine would he could do for us.


----------



## Redeemed

you guys just traded your pick to the bobcats for a future first


----------



## pac4eva5

just another stupid decision by the nuggets FO. there is no doubt charlotte makes the playoffs this year so now we are stuck with a similar pick in a worse draft. love it.

pray charlotte falls into the lotto for a few more years, though it wont happen...


----------



## jericho

Wtf...I suppose this was a cost-cutting move. Denver brass must like the dregs of the current roster, but I really thought this was a draft in which the Nuggets had a good chance at picking up a future rotation player - say, a perimeter defender like Batum.


----------



## nbanoitall

i'm not prejudging anything at this point. i am wondering if the nuggets have moved the pick and are planning to stay quiet until july. im just going to watch the draft and see what happens.
someone is falling to 20 this year- for the last week or so the back of mind says they want kevin love. once he measured out to be a decent height and showed more hops than DeAndre Jordan i figured they got hooked on him- they could very well not do a damn thing.... but i am wondering.
well shall see what happens.


----------



## darth-horax

Stockpiling the draft pix to move up to the top in two years or trade for antoher vet.


----------



## pac4eva5

arthur was right ****ing there for the taking. chalmers too. throw up in mouth.


----------



## nbanoitall

its a head scratcher. its pretty easy to get a second rounder and take someone like jawai as well. all we can do is wait and see what moves these clowns plan to make


----------



## pac4eva5

sonny weems. more throw up....


----------

